# Nose Hairs



## Recliner (Jan 2, 2009)

How do i trime my nosstrill hairs?? I tryed to do it but i cut them all rong and now my nose hurts what do i do??


----------



## JiminOR (Jan 2, 2009)

I just pluck them, it hurts for a second, but only for a second.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2009)

JiminOR said:


> I just pluck them, it hurts for a second, but only for a second.



You...get a nose hair trimmer....eeeeek.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 3, 2009)

Recliner said:


> How do i trime my nosstrill hairs?? I tryed to do it but i cut them all rong and now my nose hurts what do i do??



Erm...what, exactly, are you doing that you've hurt your nose? Really -- it's pretty simple: take a small nails scissors and gently trim off the ends. There's no need to rid your nostrils completely of hair, if that's what you've been doing...nose hair is actually beneficial and there for a reason!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 3, 2009)

They have battery operated clippers too you can find them in grooming kits either for men or women.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Conair makes a battery operated nasal hair trimmer. It's inexpensive and works well.

http://www.conair-store.com/product_list.asp?SKW=hairgroomnose&HDR=GROOMING


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 3, 2009)

Ultimate Turbo Nose & Ear Hair Trimmer the name scares me, for industrial use only.


----------



## Mythik (Jan 3, 2009)

I recommend waxing...


----------



## Suze (Jan 4, 2009)

um.

why did my post get deleted?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 4, 2009)

susieQ said:


> um.
> 
> why did my post get deleted?



I don't know, but I saw it before it did... I found it amusing.


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2009)

susieQ said:


> um.
> 
> why did my post get deleted?



I deleted it.

The Health Forum is here for serious discussion of health issues. Levity is fine, but when the post essentially consists of a gag photo (in this case, a finger up the nose), mocks the OT and/or OP, or is off topic, it's my job to weed out these posts. Hence, the subsequent deletions.

Keep it on topic please, people.


/mod


----------



## Suze (Jan 5, 2009)

alright then. didnt really look at this thread as totally serious to begin with either,ye know ;P

(and it was ot!)


----------



## Risible (Jan 5, 2009)

susieQ said:


> alright then. didnt really look at this thread as totally serious to begin with either,ye know ;P
> 
> (and it was ot!)



Yeah, I need to get some rules of behavior up in the Health forum, I guess. The thing is, someone starting a thread in the Health forum should be able to do so knowing that s/he isn't going to be mocked or have his/her health issue poked fun at. I would be as protective of your right to post here in this forum, Susie, without fear of snark or ridicule. It's about respecting the dignity of others. I realize that rudeness abounds here at Dims (not speaking of you, but in general), all in the name of having a little fun, but there are a couple of forums that are considered a "safe place," and the Health forum is one of them.


----------



## Suze (Jan 5, 2009)

didnt mean to sound rude (thats never my intention btw...only on rare occasions...heh)
i get what your saying, though...will keep it in mind!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 5, 2009)

I know this sounds stupid but my grandfather taught me to burn the hair out of my nose with a lit kitchen match. (The small nostriled might wanna start with book matches?) All you do is hold one nostril closed and quickly thrust the recently lit match up the other nostril then immediately breathing OUT (so important I can't tell you!) to extinguish the flame. Try not to touch the match to skin at any point. Fast, easy and cheap.

I did this for years until the detachable head, multi-blade razors came out. Removing the head from a 2, 3 or 4 blade razor and just twirling it one way, withdrawing it and then twirling it the other is not as fast but avoids the singed smell you get with the match method. 

Commercial rotary nose (and ear) hair trimmers should be approached with caution by those having very coarse or abundant nasal hair. Have scissors readily at hand when you use the first few times 'cuz things are really hard to find with your eyes watering and a smoking, failed trimmer dangling from your nose. Don't expect family to be much help either as they will be peeing themselves on the floor in laughter. Don't ask me how I nose stuff like this. :doh:

And Dee, if I have in any way compromised the dignity and decorum of this Forum with this post please ask Chuck if he could just replace with some suitably graphic editorial cartoons? I honestly did use the matches and still use the razor method. :bow:


----------



## Risible (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay, people. I'm still deleting smart-alecky posts. Not that I didn't get a laugh out of them myself, but, again - _Not Appropriate For The Health Forum_.

Why doesn't someone start a nice thread in the Lounge about nose hair? Hmmmm? But this thread here has several earnest replies, and here it shall stay, with all of its unattractive "deleted post" gaps.

:bow:

/mod


----------



## JiminOR (Jan 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You...get a nose hair trimmer....eeeeek.


 
Don't need one, not a hairy person, nose hairs are a rarity, and so I pluck the stray nose hair now and then. A trick I learned is when driving long distances, if you start to feel like you could doze off just pluck a nose hair and that will wake you up for a while, so I usually save them for when I'm on the road. If I was constantly having nose hairs I would definitely get a trimmer, but plucking the singular nose hair every 4 or 5 months is not a big deal.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd be wary of plucking.

Apparently, it can lead to severe histamine reactions. I have plucked, and have often fallen into sneezing fits as a result. More serious reactions are not unheard of.



Small scissors work well, but be sure to leave some distance from the root, as issues of aim are tricky in a mirror. The sharp ends of the scissors are a hazard, and this may sound terribly elimentary, but snip slowly, so that if you do catch some flesh, you can stop when it's only a pinch, rather than a cut.



As LalaCity mentioned earlier in the thread, those hairs are there for a reason, so don't go at this with the intention of totally denuding the insides of your nostrils. Anyone looking that closely up your nose really ought to expect a little "foliage".


----------

